
Show HN: Beautiful career pages - linux_devil
https://www.moonpitch.com/#/login
======
lokio9
1\. There should definitely add different options, not only singing up with
Google. What if I don't want to share my Google account?

2\. Drop the "Are you sure you want to close this chat?". It's annoying and
reminds me of Windows' stupid prompt dialogs.

3\. CREATE AND MANAGE CAREER PAGES: "Brand" is an empty laptop screen.
"Change" is some website and "Job" is about moving to a different place, which
is so far, so you even have to fly there?

------
wdstash
I like it.. but at first it the header portion looked like just an image or
image/slider. Maybe it should be full width, needs other that a white
background or the 'Signup with Google' button made larger.

~~~
hackm3
yes, you are right. We are looking into that, will fix it soon

------
nstart
Would love to see a sample page+workflow to guide me through to actually
signing up

~~~
hackm3
[https://www.moonpitch.com/dudegenie](https://www.moonpitch.com/dudegenie) On
your first login we have facilitated a small tour kind of thing which explains
in detail, what section means what. if you still face problems please use the
chat client and feel free to buzz us anytime.

------
Grynn
Work emails need not be google. Where the signup for the rest of us?

~~~
hackm3
We are on it, will be implemented in a weeks time

------
manohar742
Easy to use tool. Job referrals just got smarter.

------
lalit1303
Efficient and useful product

